# Seien Sie froh, wenn das für Sie eh nicht in Frage kommt



## PablaHoney

Hola, 

¿Cómo quedaría esta frase en español?

*"Seien Sie froh, wenn das für Sie eh nicht in Frage kommt: ..."

*Saludos!


----------



## elroy

Te explico el significado, a ver si se te ocurre alguna buena traducción en español.

Cuando algo "in Frage/infrage kommt", se considera como posibilidad.  "Eh" ist eine umgangssprachliche Variante von "sowieso".

Entonces en esta frase se le dice a la persona que sea feliz si la cosa (se supone que ya se sabe de qué se trata) de todas formas no entra como posibilidad para la persona.  No tengo el contexto (¡habría estado bien que nos lo dieras!) pero está claro que se trata de una cosa negativa. 

Ich hoffe, Dir trotz des fehlenden Kontextes weitergeholfen zu haben.


----------



## PablaHoney

Hola elroy, pondré la frase completa:

*"Seien Sie froh, wenn das für Sie eh nicht in Frage kommt: Wer jetzt an der Börse notiert ist, darf sich nicht nur über schwache Börsenkurse, sondern auch über hohe Kosten für Berichterstattung, Notierung usw. ärgern"*


Saludos!


----------



## elroy

Danke! Man darf also davon ausgehen, dass die betroffene Person nicht an der Börse notiert ist, und deswegen froh sein soll. Aber sag mal, hast Du den ersten Satz schon verstanden oder brauchst Du noch eine Erklärung?


----------



## PablaHoney

Ich brauche eine Erklärung des erstes Satz. Ich kann nicht gut verstehen, was "Seien Sie froh, wenn ..." wirklich bedeutet und wie kann ich grammatikalisch richtig auf Spanisch diesen Staz übersetzen.



Saludos!


----------



## elroy

Ich habe die Bedeutung schon erklärt.  Was genau ist nicht klar?  

"Seien Sie froh" - "Alégrate"?  "Sé feliz"?  Vielleicht könntest Du damit was anfangen.


----------



## jester.

elroy said:


> Ich habe die Bedeutung schon erklärt.  Was genau ist nicht klar?
> 
> "Seien Sie froh" - "Alégrate"?  "Sé feliz"?  Vielleicht könntest Du damit was anfangen.



Eigentlich eher "Alégrese" oder "Sea feliz"


----------



## elroy

jester. said:


> Eigentlich eher "Alégrese" oder "Sea feliz"


 Na klar!  Wie habe ich das bloß verpatzt?


----------



## gandia

*



"Seien Sie froh, wenn das für Sie eh nicht in Frage kommt: Wer jetzt an der Börse notiert ist, darf sich nicht nur über schwache Börsenkurse, sondern auch über hohe Kosten für Berichterstattung, Notierung usw. ärgern"

Click to expand...

* 
Considérese afortunado si esto no es aplicable para Vd.: El que ahora cotice en bolsa no puede enfadarse solamente sobre las bajas cotizaciones en bolsa sino también sobre los gastos elevados por la información, la cotización etc.


----------



## cyanista

Mich würde interessieren, wie man "eh" übersetzen kann! Hat jemand Ideen?


----------



## jester.

cyanista said:


> Mich würde interessieren, wie man "eh" übersetzen kann! Hat jemand Ideen?



Vielleicht "de todos modos" oder "de todos maneras".

An der Tatsache, dass diese Ausdrücke deutlich länger als unser schönes "eh" sind, kannst du wohl schon erkennen, dass man "eh" in der Übersetzung wegfallen lassen würde.

Ich finde die beiden Sätze (also den deutschen und den spanischen) auch ohne ein übersetztes "eh" gleichwertig.

Das liegt wohl auch daran, dass das Konzept der Modalpartikeln wie "eh" in der spanischen Sprache nicht existiert.

Elias hat über die Modalpartikeln übrigens mal eine interessante Arbeit verfasst. Wenn du ihn per PN fragst, wird er sie dir sicherlich zukommen lassen...


----------



## Sidjanga

Interessant und knapp der Artikel von Wikipedia; sehr interessant und ausführlich dieser Artikel von Kjell T. Heggelund.

Saludos


----------



## cyanista

jester. said:


> Vielleicht "de todos modos" oder "de todos maneras".
> 
> An der Tatsache, dass diese Ausdrücke deutlich länger als unser schönes "eh" sind, kannst du wohl schon erkennen, dass man "eh" in der Übersetzung wegfallen lassen würde.
> 
> Ich finde die beiden Sätze (also den deutschen und den spanischen) auch ohne ein übersetztes "eh" gleichwertig.
> 
> Das liegt wohl auch daran, dass das Konzept der Modalpartikeln wie "eh" in der spanischen Sprache nicht existiert.



Ich bin mir der Problematik durchaus bewusst. Aber ich bin nicht einverstanden, dass der Satz mit und ohne "eh" gleichwertig ist. Synonymisch mit dieser Partikel sind die Adverbien _sowieso_, _ohnehin_, _ohnedies_. Sie würde man doch nicht auslassen? Dabei ist die Bedeutung in etwa gleich. Auch knappe Wörtchen können sehr wichtig sein.


----------



## Azkorra

cyanista said:


> Ich bin mir der Problematik durchaus bewusst. Aber ich bin nicht einverstanden, dass der Satz mit und ohne "eh" gleichwertig ist. Synonymisch mit dieser Partikel sind die Adverbien _sowieso_, _ohnehin_, _ohnedies_. Sie würde man doch nicht auslassen? Dabei ist die Bedeutung in etwa gleich. Auch knappe Wörtchen können sehr wichtig sein.


 
Auch ich benutze in diesem Fall immer "de todos modos" (oder "de todas maneras"). Was besseres fällt mir jetzt so spontan nicht ein.


----------

